# chronic fatigue



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

I have c.f. from a mono infection in 1996....2 weeks the doctor said, and I would be better.Now I live like an invilad and have to rest, rest rest if I am to go out in the evening, if I go out in the day, it finishes me off....jada


----------



## 14692 (Jul 10, 2006)

im so sorry to hear that jodie. i too have cfs only in the last couple of years so i feel for you. i am only new on here and i was blown away to see ibs and cfs discussions pop up!hope today is ok for you - its such an awful debilitating disease, i know how you feel.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Jodie and Felicity







sorry it's taken a little while to get round to replying....by the nature of our illness this forum can be a little bit slow depending how we are feeling!Sorry to hear that you both have CFS/ME its an awfully debilitating condition to live with and its understandable to go through some sort of grief for the loss of your old life when you were fit and well and could do what you wanted without repurcussions. But you have come to the right place







all of us here are on hand to listen and be supportive even if all you want to do is have a good old moan! if there is anything you want to talk about/discuss dont be shy just pipe up! it may take us a few days to get back to you...were not ignoring you honest...we are just summoning the strength to offer advice/support.Remember its important to try and still have some social life even with this illness otherwise you end up feeling cut off from the rest of the world...even if its just once a month popping out for a cofee with a neighbour or having someone come round to your house







Take care and remember your not alone, and sometimes people with ME/CFS can get better


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello Jodie and Felicity, and welcome to the forum!!







I also developed ME (CFS) after a severe mono infection! I am like you Jodie, in that going out in the evening (or even LATE afternoon) is much more plausible than going out in the morning.The best thing to do is try and find a good doctor, who believes in ME, and keeps up with the latest research, etc.I'm going on almost 5 years with ME (if I'm remembering right), and am able to manage much better now. Usually, your symptoms are the WORST in the first few years of dealing with your illness. I hope that maybe, that will give you a little bit of hope for the future.I was bedbound and housebound the first several years of dealing with ME. I manage a bit better now, though still can't work, and can't go out real often.Something that has helped me is to develop a few interests or hobbies that are easy to do at home, or even in bed. Anything that keeps your mind active, and makes you feel like you're doing something. (Computer games, crossword puzzles, watching movies, etc) At any rate, that keeps me from going utterly insane. LOLAnyhow, welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## 14692 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!I'm trying to develop some hobbies to keep me up with things but its so darn hard - I have headaches all the time can barely concentrate, or look at computers etc. so it makes things really hard.Glad to be on here, a big HI to all!!


----------

